# Lets see those UGLY horses.



## MacabreMikolaj

Heh heh, I liked this thread to! I think it's a good trait when people can admit their horses aren't what most would call "aesthetically pleasing" and recognize them as respected members of their community regardless. I get tired of people always going "Oooo, the PURTY HORSES!"

As a note, maybe it's a good pic, but I think Koda is pretty darn decent looking! A bit thin in the neck, but nice hindquarters!

Here are my two:

*Sunrae Playboy *I loved this boy to death, and ironically I don't think he had "bad" conformation per say, he was actually a very lovely horse - if he was a Quarter Horse! I actually had people flat out call me a liar for saying he was purebred Arabian and if I hadn't of witnessed his birth myself, I may have been inclined to agree with 'em!



















*Atom Zena *Zierra's dam. This mare was a spitfire to the end, she could out-ride me any day of the week and be raring to go the next morning while I was nursing my aches and pains! She never quit and she excelled at everything she did, but lining her up for a confo shot wasn't one of her better qualities! :lol:


----------



## Honeysuga

* This is my "ugly" Molly. I loved her though she was the most truly difficult animal ever and I was too young to be able to train her properly. She was one of those "pretty form a distance" kind of girls. She had a huge head, bony rump, hunters bump, and wonky knees. She had been used as a saddle bronc before we got her and it showed on her too.

Yeah, you might also want to add that they need to explain what they think makes the horse ugly to them...


----------



## smrobs

^^ That's a good point Honeysuga.



> Yeah, you might also want to add that they need to explain what they think makes the horse ugly to them...


Koda is an example of perfectly awful conformation. All his sizes are completely disproportionate. His neck, back, and legs are incredibly short while his head and feet are ridiculously big. *I think that is why his neck looks so skinny in that pic*. It really isn't, it is just really short and with that huge head with a moose nose attached on the end of it.....

Bessie really isn't so bad in the body, other than the fact that she is still carrying around most of her baby fat from almost 5 months ago. Her head though is just horrible. Long and big with big droopy ears and a very pronounced moose nose.


----------



## Marrissa

I love and miss this horse to death. He passed away on May 23 of this year. 








I don't think he was ugly but he had the weirdest withers and ewe neck. You see the bottom of his neck where it connects to the chest? That was from a collision with a pipe fence when he was young (or so I was told). I had him about four years before he died of internal bleeding due to a nail puncturing his stomach.:-(

His legs and hock look off in this. He actually had nice straight legs. It was just that he was standing weird in this photo. He was looking at the horse eating llama the neighbors just brought home and stopped dead to stare.

Oh and that odd dark stains around his mouth would be from molasses.


----------



## Honeysuga

Yeah, those are some funny withers...


----------



## New_image

Oh this is so mean 

This is ace. I guess I wouldn't call her "ugly" per say... but sure wouldn't call her pretty!


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Horse that I used to ride. Her name was Brianna. I think she looked like a deer. Her back legs were skinny lookng and she was an extreme curly so she didn't have a mane or tail. She was a sweetheart though.


----------



## kmdstar

Where's the ugly horses everyone? I haven't seen any yet! :wink:


----------



## my2geldings

Alright I won't like lie, there are some pretty ugly animals on here :lol: good thing human ugliness matches this! no mammal is perfect :wink:


----------



## SmoothTrails

There are some that aren't beautiful, but I have seen WAY worse...lol.


----------



## Honeysuga

Oh, of course they aren't terribly revolting to look at. We are taking the "ugly" lightly, more for humor, maybe we should call them "wonky", that sounds less harsh.

This thread is more for humor than anything. Because admit it, you may love all horses, but unless you are blind you have seen and probably owned a few "uglies".

I think it is the ugliness that makes them cute! I love the deer horse btw, I thought the same thing when I saw her on another thread, hehe.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Thanks. She was a cool horse to ride. But one day her legs starting making a popping noise. So I stopped riding her. She was only 3 and her owners were talking about using her for jumping. In fact they wanted her trained for jumping in 3 months! 

But then they found out that their stallion might have bred her. They were a nightmare. 

When you look into the fog what do you see?


----------



## farmpony84

an old cowboy once told me...

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder....


----------



## dressagebelle

hmmm... too bad i don't have any pictures of my dad's horse. he was a morgan or morgan quarter horse cross, had a bull neck, absolutely no chest, stumps for legs, and half the time would try to gait though he had never been taught how. He had a rather plain head, but his forelock was always a short puffy bunch of hair, while his mane and tail were incredibly long and full. He was a complete sweetie though.


----------



## dynamite.

Marrissa said:


> I love and miss this horse to death. He passed away on May 23 of this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he was ugly but he had the weirdest withers and ewe neck. You see the bottom of his neck where it connects to the chest? That was from a collision with a pipe fence when he was young (or so I was told). I had him about four years before he died of internal bleeding due to a nail puncturing his stomach.:-(
> 
> His legs and hock look off in this. He actually had nice straight legs. It was just that he was standing weird in this photo. He was looking at the horse eating llama the neighbors just brought home and stopped dead to stare.
> 
> Oh and that odd dark stains around his mouth would be from molasses.


LOL @ the goat sticking his head in at the side!:lol:
And sorry to hear about him. Poor guy:-(


----------



## dashygirl

I just couldn't resist...










This is what came up when I Googled 'ugly horse'.


----------



## Honeysuga

You broke the first rule of the thread, but ****!!!!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

dashygirl said:


> I just couldn't resist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what came up when I Googled 'ugly horse'.


Oh my. That made me laugh hysterically!!! I think it's time for bed. :lol:


----------



## madisonfriday

here is Hero - I found his neck to be ugly and his short tail but we are getting there he has to cutest face so I cant complain!

Skinny minny....and when he was in frame it looked akward



















I think he looks a bit better now lol... I dont ask for frame - retraining him from beginning and keeping things simple. Working on my position, and posting before asking him to do anything with his head


----------



## Brighteyes

Meet Lola.

Ugly-- Personaified


----------



## Honeysuga

Aww, she is teddy bear ugly!

Hehe I want to cuddle with her, looks very spongey lol.


----------



## Rissa

I have been told by many, especially people who don't like Saddlebreds that Eric is ugly.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

If that is ugly call my horse hideous.


----------



## tempest

Here's Meg, I loved it when I got to use her. She continues to be one of my favorite horses even though she's been dead for over 3 years.



























And believe it or not we brushed her every day!


----------



## Brighteyes

Honeysuga said:


> Aww, she is teddy bear ugly!
> 
> Hehe I want to cuddle with her, looks very spongey lol.


Ha ha, spongey.


----------

